# possible limits on billing 96127 emotional/behavioral assessments



## khristinelouise (Feb 24, 2017)

My new boss says that we can only bill for these assessments once per patient. I see that we are allowed only 2 units on a claim but I can't see anywhere where it says bill only once per patient. Anybody out there have any other info on this?


----------



## Pbhatt1 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Four times*

You can bill this CPT code four time using four different instruments per visit. What Dx did you use with this CPT code?


----------



## eperri (Jun 28, 2017)

*96127 PSC for patient and parent*

Hi - follow up question? Can we bill 2 units of 96127 for PSC Patient and PSC Parent?


----------



## andreasuemoore@hotmail.com (Feb 22, 2018)

*96127*

Is anyone billing this to anyone but pediatric patients? Trying to find clarification on billing this for Medicare and older patients. Thanks.


----------

